
Slack outage: Connectivity issues - samaysharma
https://status.slack.com/2017-10/99f36bf8f86f6375
======
kevin_thibedeau
If only we had distributed realtime communication tech. Walled gardens FTW!

~~~
paulddraper
Does a non-Slack IRC channel go down less frequently?

~~~
alrs
IRC networks are distributed, so when one server dies you can connect to
another.

So yes, IRC channels have better availability than Slack.

------
teraflop
Other threads:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15597431](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15597431)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15597387](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15597387)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15597382](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15597382)

~~~
paulddraper
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15597382](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15597382)
looks like the original, but it's flagged, I guess?

What does that mean?

------
tekacs
Slack's status page seems to have been in and out whilst this has been
happening too (and sometimes the page loads but assets fail):

[https://tkcs.in/461W2z0c1M3z](https://tkcs.in/461W2z0c1M3z)

It's concerning/odd for their status page to be affected by whatever
infrastructure issue they're having.

~~~
richardwhiuk
It might be on different infrastructure - just not stuff prepared for the
onslaught of it being checked when there's a global issue.

~~~
chrismorgan
The errors have been 500 responses, returned quickly. That _suggests_
something other than high load (though it doesn’t guarantee it by any means).

------
jedberg
Oh good. I was going nuts trying to figure out why I suddenly couldn't
communicate with my coworkers and Slack kept saying I didn't have internet
when I clearly had internet.

Ah, the downside of relying on a third party for critical communication
infrastructure when you're a full remote company...

------
empath75
I guess people will actually have to get some work done

~~~
jdavis703
Collaboration with your co-workers is work.

~~~
Danihan
Lol keep telling yourself that.

~~~
jdavis703
As a professional you can't just go off in a corner and produce something (no
matter how fun it is). I learned this the hard way as a software engineer. In
fact the hardest part of software engineering is collaborating with humans and
integrating their ideas and requirements into what you're building.

~~~
loeg
It's important, but IMO it isn't the hardest part. Most people can do the
collaboration and communication, but can't write code.

~~~
Drdrdrq
True, if you are talking about general population. But among those who can
code in my experience the biggest obstacle at work is being able to
communicate and collaborate efficiently.

------
justinzollars
Slacks status page also returns unminified css and four trackers (including
twitter advertising).

~~~
Drdrdrq
> unminified css

Curious: does that even matter, assuming response body is gzipped?

------
internalfx
Posts about slack seem to keep getting flagged away :/

~~~
mintplant
We need at most one story about this outage on the front page at a time. Dupes
_should_ be flagged.

~~~
alrs
There wouldn't be dupes if the first submission hadn't been flagged away.

------
shon
Sigh... 10 minutes of cursing trying to troubleshoot the LTE connection on my
phone. Sadly Slack has become a fairly critical part of our communication.

------
kenhwang
I've been having degraded services all morning, guess it finally kicked the
can and went out.

------
bcherny
It's been over 30 minutes - how does a chat app go down for this long?

~~~
awakeasleep
It's built on human-constructed infrastructure or automated infrastructure
designed by humans

------
jageen
Well it's up again.

------
chewbacha
part of the screenhero rollout perhaps?

~~~
twothamendment
I just quit a call where we were using screen hero. It worked great. Then I
noticed my status said I was still on a call so I thought I'd restart slack.
It didn't really want to quit, so I killed it. Sorry everyone.

